# Just bought Some More 1/2" steel Balls !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got an email from Enco and they are having a 20% off sale and no shipping ... could not pass that up.

Bought a good supply, price came to about .0605ea including tax ... If I did not have tax it would have been .055ea ;- )

I find myself using 1/2" (130gr) steel balls more and more, they have enough weight for my 5/16"OD and Green Dub to work efficiently yet they throw them out at a good clip ;- )

Not the best on energy when compared to my heavies, but more than enough for ground squirrels, and pest birds for sure.

As it stands now I shoot a lot of 5/8" marbles, some 7/16" steel for lighter stuff and the 1/2" steel for ground squirrels ------ as if I can hit them ;- )

It is getting time I load up on marbles too.. can't find white but they have peach, which may show up in flight, I don't know ?

Well , being that I was born without patience, I just bought the mother load (30lbs - 2,250ea) of peach shiny 16mm marbles ... should last me about an hour the way I shoot ;- )

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ammo, ammo, ammo ... smooth stuff is great, but nature's ammo is free...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The 1/2" steel that I bought today is .003c higher than the order of less than just a month ago. Which when you buy in quantity can be a the quite a few dollars.

I may place another order tomorrow before the price starts going up again, If ammo prices really start to climb, no body will be buying this stuff !

I don't want to spend the money that I spent today, but I think I will get some more without breaking the bank. This amount I will purchase and what I have should last many hunting seasons.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

More 1/2" steel balls are on their way, same price as yesterday, and no shipping cost.

I now have enough to last a long long time, about 700ea are on back order and will be shipped on June 7th I think. The rest will ship tomorrow 

I'm set to go :- )

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

wll said:


> Just got an email from Enco and they are having a 20% off sale and no shipping ... could not pass that up.


Thanks for the heads-up about this, wll! Though I've been an Enco customer for a long time, I would've never thought to buy ammo from them. I waited until the last minute trying to decide what ratio to buy but I ended up buying 2000 3/8" and 1500 1/2" tonight. No shipping and no tax makes the 3/8" only two cents per round. Geesh--I often spend more than that per airgun pellet and I can't even re-use them! (However, I am enough of a cheap skate that I often recover them from phonebook backstops and dump them into my lead bullet casting pot--even the 7-grainers).



Charles said:


> Ammo, ammo, ammo ... smooth stuff is great, but nature's ammo is free...
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Charles, you're right, but two cents is cheaper than nature's ammo, if the cost of the wear and tear on my aging back is considered. I can't pick-up nature's ammo with a magnet like this one, which I bought cheap at HF (with a 20% off coupon, to boot):

http://www.harborfre...ease-93950.html

I pull the handle and they drop right into my hand!

:woot:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an email from Enco and they are having a 20% off sale and no shipping ... could not pass that up.
> ...


No tax with all the other discounts is a great deal ... you can't beat that. I will wait now for their next sale, They lost their shirt on me I think ?

I'll buy a few thousand more if the sale presents it self again .... we will see, I spent a lot of $ on this sale !

wll


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

Would you happen to have any pics of ground squirrels you've taken? I would love to see


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you know if they sell 7/16? I tried to buy some from royal blue steel balls but I can't get there website to work.

Njones


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

No--the Enco carbon steel ball sizes jump from 3/8" to 1/2", sadly:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=859&PARTPG=INLMK32

Type the part numbers into their web search engine and get the current reduced price (reduced vs. what's published in the online catalog, above), or just search on the keyword, "steel balls." As discussed in this thread, Enco runs coupons very often, so get on their email list, if you are interested.

1/2" is currently $6.95 per 100 and 3/8" is 6.25 per 250.



Njones said:


> Do you know if they sell 7/16? I tried to buy some from royal blue steel balls but I can't get there website to work.
> 
> Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Harut Barut said:


> Would you happen to have any pics of ground squirrels you've taken? I would love to see


LOL, LOL, LOL..... The only ground squirells I hit are in my dreams 

Very fairly can I get with in 40 yds of them .... If you have been reading my post, a 35 yd shot is a close shot, once in a great while you may get something closer.

My method of shooting in this area is "Spray and Pray"

As far as me being a good shot......you must have me confused with someone else. LOL, LOL, LOL !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> No--the Enco carbon steel ball sizes jump from 3/8" to 1/2", sadly:
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=859&PARTPG=INLMK32
> 
> Type the part numbers into their web search engine and get the current reduced price (reduced vs. what's published in the online catalog, above), or just search on the keyword, "steel balls." As discussed in this thread, Enco runs coupons very often, so get on their email list, if you are interested.
> ...


You may want to go to their web site, I think they have 3/8 and then go to 1/2 and then to 5/8.

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Right. Like I said, there's nothing between 3/8 and 1/2 (like the 7/16 Njones desires). 5/8 is the next step after 1/2.



wll said:


> calinb said:
> 
> 
> > No--the Enco carbon steel ball sizes jump from 3/8" to 1/2", sadly:
> ...


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I can't believe how expensive this stuff has gotten since a few months ago. I was getting 7/16 really cheap then. I just thought that was normal. I wish I would have stocked up.

Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

[quote name="calinb" post="531185" timestamp="1433204836"]No--the Enco carbon steel ball sizes jump from 3/8" to 1/2", sadly:
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=859&PARTPG=INLMK32

Type the part numbers into their web search engine and get the current reduced price (reduced vs. what's published in the online catalog, above), or just search on the keyword, "steel balls." As discussed in this thread, Enco runs coupons very often, so get on their email list, if you are interested.

1/2" is currently $6.95 per 100 and 3/8" is 6.25 per 250.

[quote name="Njones" post="531153" timestamp="1433198130"]

If you get a email flier, let me know, I REALLY don't want to spend another $$$ on 1/2 steel but if they have the same sale and the price of steel is the same, I may have to buy a some more..... Don't need 5,000 rounds more, but I would go for 3,000.

They are not going to rot, and as long as I shoot I can always use them. They are durable with Green Dub Dub, 3060, and 5/16 od.
The only power house tube that they are on the minus edge on is Blueberry Dub Dub, it can be used with this tube but the ammo should be in the 184-314 range !

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay--no problem. I'll post a heads-up to this thread. I think I receive new Enco email coupons nearly every week, it seems. (I just have to remember to look in my spam folder, because they clutter my inbox too much!) The 20% discount PLUS free shipping was a particularly good one.



wll said:


> If you get a email flier, let me know,


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> Okay--no problem. I'll post a heads-up to this thread. I think I receive new Enco email coupons nearly every week, it seems. (I just have to remember to look in my spam folder, because they clutter my inbox too much!) The 20% discount PLUS free shipping was a particularly good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the one I'm looking for in the next month or so. Steel prices are going up faster and faster. If and when this sale hits again, I got to be ready, as this stuff may get to be cost prohibitive to use for hunting or ?

Looking back just a few days, I probability should have bought even more .... But even then, this stuff is expensive......this is not ammo that you waste, it has a purpose !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> Okay--no problem. I'll post a heads-up to this thread. I think I receive new Enco email coupons nearly every week, it seems. (I just have to remember to look in my spam folder, because they clutter my inbox too much!) The 20% discount PLUS free shipping was a particularly good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the one I'm looking for in the next month or so. Steel prices are going up faster and faster. If and when this sale hits again, I got to be ready, as this stuff may get to be cost prohibitive to use for hunting or ?

Looking back just a few days, I probability should have bought even more .... But even then, this stuff is expensive......this is not ammo that you waste, it has a purpose !

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah--look at what lead prices have done in the last two or three years. They have doubled! I have almost 2000 lbs of lead (not counting bullets, air gun pellets, and loaded firearms ammo) for casting projectiles, most of which I bought for a buck per pound only about two or three years ago when I first anticipated skyrocketing prices. Some of it was even free (lead wheel weights). There's too much steel and zinc in a bucket of wheel weights from a tire shop now to make that source worthwhile--at least around here.

You won't regret investing in steel ammo either!



wll said:


> Steel prices are going up faster and faster. If and when this sale hits again, I got to be ready, as this stuff may get to be cost prohibitive to use for hunting or ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> Yeah--look at what lead prices have done in the last two or three years. They have doubled! I have almost 2000 lbs of lead (not counting bullets, air gun pellets, and loaded firearms ammo) for casting projectiles, most of which I bought for a buck per pound only about two or three years ago when I first anticipated skyrocketing prices. Some of it was even free (lead wheel weights). There's too much steel and zinc in a bucket of wheel weights from a tire shop now to make that source worthwhile--at least around here.
> 
> You won't regret investing in steel ammo either!


Yes, You are right, If it really goes up I can always sell it ? There does get to a point of ... hey I have enough .... and I'm pretty close to there. I think one more buy at a super sale would be about all I could want.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got a heads up from another shooter, that they sent out a coupon to him ... not me ...!

I'm buying some smaller ammo as I have enough 1/2". I'm getting 3/8" for a small EDC pocket field carry. Being the ammo is a lot lighter i can carry a lot more. It will be set up for stump shooting and small pest birds, no rabbits, squirrels, pigeons or anything that big.

I'm not figuring out what tube set .... maybe Green Dub, but not sure and the type of sling.. maybe a Mule or an old multi-plex ply of some type ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Just got a heads up from another shooter, that they sent out a coupon to him ... not me ...!
> 
> I'm buying some smaller ammo as I have enough 1/2". I'm getting 3/8" for a small EDC pocket field carry. Being the ammo is a lot lighter i can carry a lot more. It will be set up for stump shooting and small pest birds, no rabbits, squirrels, pigeons or anything that big.
> 
> ...


Enco has extended their sale till 11pm E time today.

Bought a bunch of 3/8" yesterday and some experimental tubing also. I have some 1/4id x .32w x 5/16od coming.... thin wall tubes that hopefully will send the 3/8" light ammo at a very fast clip ... I'm hoping for at least 260+fps at a 38" draw !

Have a couple of feet of 1/8id x1/16w x 1/4od and 1/16id x 1/16w x 3/16od coming too.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a heads up from another shooter, that they sent out a coupon to him ... not me ...!
> ...


So far, I'm going no where ..... 1/4OD is not worth the material it is made out of for me. Still testing in the lab 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Using some 1842 (I think) and it is really sending the 3/8" out in the 275-280fps area. Have some 3050 on order too, that should be awesome.

Enco is having another sale and steel prices are still the same, sale ends this Friday at 11pm ET.

I'm very seriously thinking about ordering again, at .0218 per ball, (no shipping along with the discount but for me Including tax because of where I live) ..... that is a real good price, I may place the order from he##, and be done for a long, long time !

I may order 1000 1/2" too don't need them, but price is still reasonable low.

At high speeds the 3/8" steel catches up to the momentum of a 5/8" marble and flies way, way flatter. They are pretty much the cost of 5/8" marbles ... that is hard to beat !

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

wll said:


> Using some 1842 (I think) and it is really sending the 3/8" out in the 275-280fps area. Have some 3050 on order too, that should be awesome.
> 
> Enco is having another sale and steel prices are still the same, sale ends this Friday at 11pm ET.


20% off and free shipping again? They didn't email me this coupon. I googled for the usual coupon code sites and only found

SAVE20VIP (20% off)

and

JUN49 (free shipping)

But the shopping cart says JUN49 can't be combined with any other offer.

Can you please provide the codes, Wll?

I mostly bought 3/8 last time but I'm liking the 1/2 inch, because it's the same weight as 44 cal. lead.

Thanks,

-Cal


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Using some 1842 (I think) and it is really sending the 3/8" out in the 275-280fps area. Have some 3050 on order too, that should be awesome.
> ...


It is VIPSHIP 

Load up before steel prices go up. They are back ordered on 1/2 ... But you lock in the price, it may be wise order a good amount, I still don't know how much 1/2 I'll order... As I have a lot, but if steel prices increase much it may not be worth buying steel anymore... Just a thought !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is 9;43 pm and I'm still going through my finances and seeing how much I can buy... I still have the rent, I'm putting it pretty close.3/8" is a bare minimum for hunting very small game, but a good target ammo. the 1/2" inch steel is pretty good hunting stuff but 3 times the expense of 3/8" steel as it stands now ... but how much is steel going to be 4 months from now ?

i have my two sizes and amounts already in the cart..... I may change when early morning hits, not sure.

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

wll said:


> It is VIPSHIP


Thanks, wll! VIPSHIP and SAVE20VIP together did the trick! I'm definitely ordering more, but also trying to decide how much to get.

-Cal


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, ordered more 3/8", decided not to order any 1/2" as I have a lot and kind of save the 1/2" just for serious stuff.

The 3/8" is now my fun ammo as It is about as cheap as 5/8" marbles with this sale going on, and shoots very flat as I'm getting high speeds with it (265-280fps). The looped 1842 are the fastest so far, will try looped 3050 when it comes in too.

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

I think you're right about steel not being worthwhile, if prices get much higher--especially 1/2" for serious stuff. 44 cal. lead weighs the same as 1/2" steel and, at $2 per pound for lead, works out to 3.7 cents per ball when I cast them vs. 5.6 cents for a steel ball. The big advantage of steel is it's easy to pick up with a magnet from a catchbox. It's also harder and tougher than lead, but thick "drapes" and a soft flooring greatly reduce the dents in the lead when shooting targets in a catchbox.

Well, ordered more 3/8", decided not to order any 1/2" as I have a lot and kind of save the 1/2" just for serious stuff.I

3/8 inch will probably pencil out at higher steel prices (relative to lead) for fun ammo for awhile longer. Of course lead is getting more expensive too, but not quite as quickly, I think. I guess there will always be glass and at least nature's ammo will remain free.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> I think you're right about steel not being worthwhile, if prices get much higher--especially 1/2" for serious stuff. 44 cal. lead weighs the same as 1/2" steel and, at $2 per pound for lead, works out to 3.7 cents per ball when I cast them vs. 5.6 cents for a steel ball. The big advantage of steel is it's easy to pick up with a magnet from a catchbox. It's also harder and tougher than lead, but thick "drapes" and a soft flooring greatly reduce the dents in the lead when shooting targets in a catchbox.
> 
> Well, ordered more 3/8", decided not to order any 1/2" as I have a lot and kind of save the 1/2" just for serious stuff.I
> 
> 3/8 inch will probably pencil out at higher steel prices (relative to lead) for fun ammo for awhile longer. Of course lead is getting more expensive too, but not quite as quickly, I think. I guess there will always be glass and at least nature's ammo will remain free.


Did you order any steel today ?

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

wll said:


> Did you order any steel today ?
> 
> I think you're right about steel not being worthwhile, if prices get much higher--especially 1/2" for serious stuff. 44 cal. lead weighs the same as 1/2" steel and, at $2 per pound for lead, works out to 3.7 cents per ball when I cast them vs. 5.6 cents for a steel ball. The big advantage of steel is it's easy to pick up with a magnet from a catchbox. It's also harder and tougher than lead, but thick "drapes" and a soft flooring greatly reduce the dents in the lead when shooting targets in a catchbox.
> 
> ...


I only have 2000 3/8" and 1500 1/2" from last time so I will buy more. I'm just trying to decide how much to buy. I'm inclined to just buy 1/2 this time but the 3/8 is what I'd shoot when camping or hiking, due to the low cost of losses. When shooting into a catch box, the loses are just about zero. When my ability improves a bit more and I try hunting, I'll probably use 1/2" 44 cal. lead for that.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Did you order any steel today ?
> ...


Ya, I bought a good amount (5000 pcs) this time because I don't do a lot of catch box stuff unless it is for testing speeds (that may change if I start shooting target).

1/2" is great, but to used for only serious hunting... just like my 1/2 oz lead, 3/4 lead, 9/19" steel and 5/8" steel.

5/8" marbles, 3/8" steel and my 1/4oz lead are more for pest shooting and some stump shooting (I use 5/8" marbles all the time, although I'm starting to use 3/8" for pest birds more and more as it flies much faster and flatter).

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Using some 1842 (I think) and it is really sending the 3/8" out in the 275-280fps area.* Have some 3050 on order too, that should be awesome.*
> 
> Enco is having another sale and steel prices are still the same, sale ends this Friday at 11pm ET.
> 
> ...


3050 tubing just came in ... It is so light pulling I'm just hoping the 3/8" steel makes it past the sling shot it feels so light. 1842 pulls quite a bit harder I think ..... the 3050 is amber, the 1842 is black .

The 3050 I just got is not quite as thick as the stock tubes I got on the Zinker ? I will end up with 7.5-8" static and a 38" draw and see what I get ? I'm looking for 275fps + I would like close to 300fps ?

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Heads-up for the steel ball ammo addicts--Enco.com is doing it again. 20% off plus free shipping:

Enter Both Promo Codes: SAVE20 and UPS20 | Offer Valid Until 7/2/15 at 11pm ET.

Personally, I don't think there is such a thing as having too much ammo, but I've got to cut back on my ammo acquisitions someday or I'll starve and have to deplete my ammo supplies (to feed myself)!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> Heads-up for the steel ball ammo addicts--Enco.com is doing it again. 20% off plus free shipping:
> 
> Enter Both Promo Codes: SAVE20 and UPS20 | Offer Valid Until 7/2/15 at 11pm ET.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there is such a thing as having too much ammo, but I've got to cut back on my ammo acquisitions someday or I'll starve and have to deplete my ammo supplies (to feed myself)!


Yep, I got that e-mail from them today, but as it stands now my next purchase will be some more 7/16" from Simple Shot and I'm done for a while.

I have plenty of 3/8" right now and 7/16" and 1/2" are for general hunting situations. My other ammo is for Zombies ;- )

Thank you very much for the heads up ;- )

wll


----------

